# Any Sturmey Archer CS-RF3/CS-RK3 cassette hub reviews?



## AvenaQuaker (Jul 16, 2012)

Hello guys, i've been searching a little but couldn't find anything about these two hubs.
I'd like to use one on my MTB which is currently on a 1:9 setup just for the added +33% range, I run a 22 fron chain ring and wouldn't give up the nice clearance, so that would make the first (-33%) gear useless, but i don't mind.
Now, I have no idea if these can withstand MTB abuse, or it'll explode if I accidentaly shift it to first gear using a 22 ring.
Also, are these hubs greased or do they run on an oil bath ?









Also, It seems that i could use my front rapidfire shifter with it, which is nice.
Anyhow, I couldn't find anything besides whats on the official page which is not much, so I would be very thankful if anyone could share some information about it.


----------

